# Bore bar Setup



## frankly2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Made this tray out of Masonite to hold all the tooling for my boring bars and bushings. it's nice to have all the tools in one place and ready for setup. need to make some more bushings for the 1/4" bar. All three bars are carbide with indexable inserts. I like to keep things organized, seems to shorten set-up time.


----------



## cathead (Feb 10, 2020)

Very nice!  It looks like it could be hung on the wall like a painting.  I wish I was as organized...


----------



## mikey (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice and neat!

I wanted to suggest to you that you consider not piling your inserts together like that. The edges can chip if they bang against each other; I learned this from experience.


----------



## frankly2 (Feb 10, 2020)

mikey said:


> Nice and neat!
> 
> I wanted to suggest to you that you consider not piling your inserts together like that. The edges can chip if they bang against each other; I learned this from experience.


I’m very careful not to shake or bang things around. Have a special place for the set so it’s easy access and safe.


----------



## mikey (Feb 10, 2020)

Okay, just wanted to be sure you were aware.


----------



## frankly2 (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks for the reminder. I did do another small task today in the same light. A collet and accessory holder for my 9in SB, pics here. I really enjoy playing with my toys !


----------



## WesPete66 (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice and neat!  I am needing to do some similar organizing of my smaller items and such.  How did you construct your trays, glued only?


----------



## frankly2 (Feb 11, 2020)

WesPete66 said:


> Nice and neat!  I am needing to do some similar organizing of my smaller items and such.  How did you construct your trays, glued only?


Using Masonite material, glue with Elmers Wood Glue and reinforcing corners with small round dowels glued into inside corners. I had some long stem cotton swabs that were a gift from a hospital warehouseman, which I cut to use as dowels in all the inside corners and glued them in. All the Masonite I machined with my 8520 mill so the butt fit was precise and accurate, which made the gluing hold best. I know that’s a little overkill but I know the trays will last a long time. Anyway it’s fun and eye pleasing to make, not to say time consuming ! ! Wife thinks I’m a nut case ! Maybe others do also ! The collet holder was put together with epoxy, but I did not reinforce the corners. I gets no abuse so it’s holding up just fine.


----------



## frankly2 (Feb 11, 2020)

cathead said:


> Very nice!  It looks like it could be hung on the wall like a painting.  I wish I was as organized...


My shop certainly is not as clean and organized as I want, but it’s functional and I take care of my tooling, can’t afford not to ! Too expensive to waste !


----------

